# New Holland windrower propulsion cylinder not neutral



## rattlesnakeff (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a HW325 that tells me the propulsion cylinder is not neutral. Has anyone ran into this before? And how did you fix it? Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you mean the readout says "not in neutral" and it won't start?


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Managed to get a new 1203 stuck in early June . Killed the engine trying to get it unstuck....then went to restart, got the " not in neutral ". Dealership came out , recalibrated the computer, good to go. Learned a couple of things....warranty is a good word. Computers in equipment suck. Pulling out a dead windrower is a challenge ( of course parking brake is on as it's electric also). And really appreciate my dealer for his saving the day.


----------



## rattlesnakeff (Jul 26, 2015)

Once I finally located the cylinder behind the cover under the windshield. All I had to do was dump the hydraulic pressure and move the cylinder by hand until I got the "ok to start" in the cab. I'm pretty sure it got out of line when we were jockeying around while putting the head back on.


----------

